# New AC Drain Line Tool



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

The Mighty Pump drain line pump by Rectorseal is amazing. You no longer need a wet-vac to plug in to clear a drain from outside the house. This thing has so much suction it is unbelievable and is light and takes seconds to clear a clogged drain. Finally something that really makes something a little easier. no more cutting drain lines to blow out with nitrogen or co2 cartridges. Found it at gemaire distributors, very inexpensive. By the way it only sucks out and doesn't blow back into the drain like others that were on the market.


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*video on drain pump*

Just found this video on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/DrZarkloff


----------



## joecooling (Apr 4, 2010)

*Check This Out*

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMightyPump


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mighty pump*

Found this the other day


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mighty Pump*

This pump is amazing. It is so easy to use and is saving a lot of time.
All feedback is 100 percent positive. The www.acdrainpump.com website has good videos on it.


----------



## Custom Coils (Jun 22, 2010)

This Mighty Pump is Great.. No need to think about the drain line.. Very easy to set it up.. 

Thanks for sharing such a nice thing here..


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mighty Pump*

No Problem. Everyone who has problems with clogged drains should know about this product.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a sweet little pump. The price isn’t bad either and has got to be easier than dragging around a nitro tank and Drain Dawg blow bulb or wet vac and extension cord.


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mighty Pump is the Best!*

The pump is really well built and works unbelievably well. You will not be dissapointed. Check out www.acdrainpump.com for more info.


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Any Feedback Yet??*

Just wondering if anyone here has the bought the Mighty Pump.
I would like to see some comments on it.


----------



## Rusty999 (Jul 31, 2010)

*better for me*

I like the mighty pump idea but I plagued with a space problem like most service vans. I use a brass nand neld pump I got from Sid Harvey. They also sell one at RAL Supply, RE Michel and Grainger. Its similar but smaller and stores in a small grey plastic case. It was designed to clear oil lines. It has hoses and adapters for flare fittings and 3/4 hoses. It was easily fit with a 3/4 pvc compression fitting and a 3/4 rubber stopper fitting. I can use the same pump to clear drains with suction or pressure, add antifreeze to a boiler, inject into a solar system, acid clean a domestic coil, remove water fron a drain pan, pump down a toilet before removal. I also use it to pressure test plumbing syatems for inspection, find blowout in baseboards afetr a freeze up and many other tasks. 
It has easily been the most versatile tool I have ever bought.
If anyone is interested I'll post pics of it and give any numbers and links to find it.
Rusty:thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

The only brass bodied hand pump I can find on Grainger's site is the type in the link below, but it only comes with either a 1/2" X 1/2" or 1/2" X 1/4" discharge/suction ports, not 3/4" 
Is this the one you have?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/JABSCO-Brass-Utility-Hand-Pump-4UL39?Pid=search


----------



## Rusty999 (Jul 31, 2010)

I went out and got the info on it. It's made by Mitco and the model # is P132M. Heres a link for the kit I have. It's got the pump, fittings, hoses and a case. I made fittings for 3/4" by using a 3/4 hose x 3/4 male IPS and a pvc 3/4 IPS female by 3/4 PVC compression.

http://www.patriot-supply.com/products/showitem.cfm/182926

Hope this helps..:thumbsup:


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I have had one for years and it does not do what the Mighty Pump does. It is used for clearing refrigerant lines. The Mighty Pump is designed for drain lines and provides a lot more power than any shop vac without the need for electric. It is however slightly larger than the Mitco.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

thank you very much for the links


----------

